# Spotting one week after period ended. Can BFing cause this?



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

Okay, something funky is going on with my cycles and I want to know if this is normal. I've been exclusively BFing since my son was born (he's almost 3 months old). AF arrived at 10 weeks postpartum and I know it's because he was sleeping through the night (5-8 hours at a time in his bassinet beside our bed). He is now in our bed full time.

Okay, so AF ended a week ago (last Friday) and today, I noticed spotting (both brown and pink) on my liner and when I wiped, I saw blood tinged mucus along with pink watery discharge. I also saw a little bit of tissue/clots (tiny amount). I have cramps, the chills and I'm bloated. So, what is going on?? Are my cycles just wacky because AF is trying to regulate itself and because I'm BFing?? I keep freaking out thinking that maybe I'm pregnant!!


----------



## Kam (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi Heather,
I'm sure you're not freaking out over this anymore, but I felt sorry that no one answered your post, so here I am.








I think that blood-tinged mucus and cramps two weeks after your period started is a pretty good indicator of ovulation, and a good, healthy one at that. We infertiles just love signs like that!







I would bet that you're getting a period right about now.
Hope you're doing okay, whatever the outcome! It took several cycles for my periods to regulate after that first one postpartum.
warmly,
Kam


----------



## Fluffy Peanut (Apr 13, 2003)

Thanks for responding, Kam!







I've actually had more spotting today, but no period yet. We'll see if I get one this month.


----------



## Kam (Jun 29, 2002)

Oh, what a drag, waiting and wondering what's going on! I was really hoping you were just starting off regular (does anyone really do that?!) I hope the cramps are gone soon. Take good care of yourself and keep us posted.
warmly,
Kam


----------

